# Police clearance ( ireland)



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, anyone know what kind of police clearance is accepted from Ireland for a teaching job in use security clearance? I've an old Garda vetting or a police cert , Thr Garda vetting will take ages to get renewed if I need to! Gonna apply for it but if I need it it'll delay my security clearance and therefore flights etc


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

What is NOC? Is that a police certificate? Thanks for the information


----------

